# I need to move...



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

My little Dayton SUB80 hooked up to my TV for 20min watching Transformers and I get a noise complaint. It wasn't even rediculously loud. Its only an 8" off 50 watts  Guess I shouldn't even bother with my DIY eD A2-300. (13kv.3 + Dayton SA240) Or my TC-2000 15" with 1300 watts.  

And I JUST signed another 1 year lease! (oh yeah, Apartment)

End rant...


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I feel your pain... it's tough living in an apartment. I had a house when I lived in OKC and could pretty much do whatever there, but I'm in a duplex now so I don't even bother with turning my subwoofer (ed 15a on a 500W bash amp) on most of the time, even though my neighbors are cool. Basically for no more than about an hour at a time, on saturday mornings, and only if i know they aren't in. I actually feel bad about the bass from my computer speakers (4x hivi B4n's  )

My next domicile will be a house in the country. With brick walls.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I got lucky. My old apt was like this. I moved and am on the top floor of a well insulated 3 level right now. The guy below me works hours as weird as I do, and doesn't complain. I crank my **** pretty good, and I have a dual 10" Klipsch Reference. (the older one that really rocked.) No complaints in a year and a half. Every once in a while he turns his stereo up to insane levels, far louder than I that shakes **** in my place. I can hear the distortion through the floor. It's typically like once a month for 1-2 songs and he is done. I don't complain, as I figure if I do, then my days are numbered as well.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

My apartment complex is full of college student too. I can hear loud parties in the summer, drunk people running around, screaming on their balconies. Yet my building is full of families...  But that has its good side too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

gotta love living out in the country on 2 acres. while our nearest neibors are only about 20' from us they have no room to complain because of some of the stuff they do. slamming doors, throwing church parties at least once a month, their retarded son banging on the drums with no rythm, etc.


----------

